# opening new mma gym



## boomboom77 (Jan 18, 2011)

hello everybody,
recently got married in cyprus and decided i would like to come back and open a mixed martial arts gym as there is nothing like this of its kind in cyprus too my knowledge. I currently own a fitness gym in england, but im sick of weather, british politics and realise i could live better lifestyle in cyprus with my monthly outgoings.

mixed martial arts is a mixture of thai boxing, wrestling and submission fighting. It is great for general fitness of all levels.

it was once in early greek olympics called pankration but nowadays its refered to as mixed martial arts. With events like UFC, it has really took off around the world as fastest growing sport

i was wondering if anybody on this fourm would be intrested in a gym like this and whether it could take off over here?

I was looking to open gym in northern side as cheaper for property to rent

feel free to comment

thanks:boxing:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

No idea about the Northern side, even if it's cheaper don't forget the salary over there is lower so the interest may not be as high. 

In Cyprus the gym is a way of life, especially for the current generation so there would be interest if marketed correctly. I know of one Cypriot who is trying for UFC.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

I was looking like crazy for MMA for a while, just doesn't exist here, and all I could find online was ppl saying someone should start one.

I can't comment on if it would be successfull tho since I know very little about the locals here (and I doubt there's much interest from short-term tourists, especially with the insane heat here on summers), but I agree with Zin that they seem to be very active, I remember I took the oppertunity to use my hotel gym once, usually all over the world hotel gyms are very empty, this one was packed full with locals early morning! 

there doesn't seem to be too much competition, and the competition just doesn't seem to try very hard, 
I recently saw a sign for kickboxing (& boxing) so I called the number on the sign immidiately, but the guy who answered just said "I get this call several times a day, I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT BOXING!" so it turns out that not only are they terrible at advertising (internet page, anyone!?!) but even on their own sign outside of their own building they don't even bother having it say the CORRECT NUMBER! 

luckily there was a 2nd number on the sign as well and that was a working number but that guy said only boxing (no kickboxing), 
I will probably join that one, pure boxing isn't really my thing tho since I'm quite strong yet my skeleton is super thin so I can't box a bag for very long before my wrist starts becoming a bottleneck, whereas with mma/kick-boxing I'm under the impression it's a bit more mixed up.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've heard of the following in Limassol: karate, judo, tae kwon do, kickboxing, boxing etc.. would not be surprised if someone has opened an MMA studio there. I can ask around if you want but I suspect Limassol is no good to either of you.


----------



## JZZ (Jan 22, 2011)

zin said:


> I've heard of the following in Limassol: karate, judo, tae kwon do, kickboxing, boxing etc.. would not be surprised if someone has opened an MMA studio there. I can ask around if you want but I suspect Limassol is no good to either of you.


Hi guys.
Actually there are 2 MMA GYMS in Larnaca, one is Larnaca KO and MMA fight club w ww . mmacombatcyprus . com

Another is K1 M.M.A. Diako - w ww . diako . name


Its a really great news that MMA is picking some interest here in island!


----------



## pirgu87 (Jan 23, 2011)

i m interested in mma but i would like to have the oportunitty to participate in mma fights.. so what i m asking is if there is any real chance to fight in competitions...thank u!


----------



## JZZ (Jan 22, 2011)

pirgu87 said:


> i m interested in mma but i would like to have the oportunitty to participate in mma fights.. so what i m asking is if there is any real chance to fight in competitions...thank u!


Hi mate.
I guess there will be competition in Paphos on Feb. 2011, and of course we are looking forward to have some more competitions here in CY and most probably abroad.


----------



## pirgu87 (Jan 23, 2011)

very nice so can i find out when exactlly is the competition and where in paphos?


----------



## JZZ (Jan 22, 2011)

pirgu87 said:


> very nice so can i find out when exactlly is the competition and where in paphos?


Cant really tell now, dont have the exact information.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

well there you go JZZ got there before me  I've been told the M is not that great but can't possibly comment from experience!


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi boomboom77, I am also moving over on 1st Feb, used to train in MMA GB Hardcore in Bolton, would be interested in hearing more, I am moving to Coral Bay area but will travel to get back into this, Look forward to your reply and meeting up.

Andy


----------



## boomboom77 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey ste, it will be good to train with you. im going to be staying in famagusta area for 1 month, while looking for best location to move on island for long term.

It would be good to get group together to train with. I train with atherton submission, so we have something in common being close gyms.

Make sure your fit when you come, ha ha


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, yeah that will be good I have not trained for 12month so I will have to start getting back in shape when I get over (5days) lol will look forward to meeting and getting back into training again. 


Cheers

Andy


----------



## bgouldson (Jan 8, 2013)

alright everyone , im moving to paphos in feb 15th just wondering if there is any mma gyms near there ?? i have few years experince in mma but had to quit due to an injury sadly enough . but i wanna get back into it and get fit and in shape .

so if you could get back to me be much appricated


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

MMA is starting in April at the Paphos Muai Thai gym, i am desperate for a MMA gym in Paphos!


----------



## bgouldson (Jan 8, 2013)

Wicked sounds good  what the prices like


----------

